# Wonderful 10 days France coast to coast.



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

We have just returned from a fantastic "coast to coast to coast" trip round France and now understand why so many motorhomers rave about the "Aires de Service". Our most important items were the "All the Aires of France" publication.. priceless.. ( this book only lists Aires in towns villages and countryside... not the motorway service ones !) Next, our three year old Garmin Sat Nav worked a treat even without any upgrades and with all the co-ordinates given for the sites in the book we were able to go as we pleased . Our journeys driving on French roads were a real pleasure in itself compared to driving in the UK. The only agressive drivers we met in France .. were british.. heading for the French ports at 90 mph "tailgating" as they do.
In 10 days tour de France we went to the Med coast for 4 days . hopped over to the Altantic side for the rest of the time and made our way up to the Northern France coast . We travelled 2800 in 10 days and our Bentley Indigo averaged about 32MPG at 65 -70mph without a flicker. We used hook up for 4 days only and the leisure battery did the rest. Weather was lovely 24 to 29 average but mostly sun. Each day brought a new adventure and we stayed at some lovely sites on Marinas and next to the Med beaches next to the Altantic Beaches, next to the English Channel next to the River Seine ( La Mailleraye sur seine) and finally at a lovely Aire at le Tourquet Paris Plague... what a lovely town. We are going to do a more complete review in time but its added a new dimention to our motorhoming and this just highlights how far many countries including the UK and Ireland are behind France . The French seem to embrace, invite and encourage motorhome owners to travel their country and it worked... as we will be back again soon.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Yes, but don't tell everyone!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabulous!! We're off next week - can't wait!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Glad you enjoyed your french aires trip. You did a lot more miles than us. Last year we spent 14 weeks in Brittany used 46 aires and did a few miles over a thousand.

This year we spent 14 weeks up the Mosel and down the Rhine. 
We used 7 aires 3 campsites and 27 stellplatz.

We found the stellplatz much better than the french aires so we shall be back in Germany next year.

steve & ann. -----teensvan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time. Next time, you need to explore a bit of the inland area too. There are some beautiful places to stay. Check barryd's posts for a taster.

Gerald


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi 
just read your post and am really interested in doing something similar, our motorhome is 23 foot and after spending 10 days in devon this year, (which was wonderful) we were really limited in where to go. either height barriers or parking completely within a marked bay or no motorhomes allowed, and would love to go somewhere where you feel more welcome. we have to kids 12 and 13 who love the beach so your trip sounds fantastic, did you plan the routes yourself and book these sites or can you just go and drive. would love some help on how to do this as not been abroad yet in him and find it quite daunting, 
thanks 
ann


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ann

You dont "book" an Aire. Its a first come first served basis, 

Having siad that there are SOME Aires where you turn up and pay BEFORE you can get in. The ticket gives you a (time limited) pin number that you type in to get the barrier to lift (let you in) the sytem remembers you so if you want to go out for the day you input your number again and the barrier lifts to let you out. 

It remembers how long you have paid for and therefore it limits the number of vehicles it will let in. So.... you return later in the day and enter your pin number. The system knows you have paid and lets you in again. That way even if you go out for the day you know theat on your return there WILL be a space left for you (it might not be the same one but there will be one !!!

If you overstay the period you have paid for your pin number will not be valid and the barrier will not lift untill you have paid MORE money.

Cracking system !!

If you would like more info or to chat pm me with a telephone number


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Ann
> 
> You dont "book" an Aire. Its a first come first served basis,
> 
> ...


cheers for your help, will take u up on the chat, we haven't been abroad in our m/h yet, and would love to do it next year but it seems so scary especially with children.

ann


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I kind of take the opposite view of motorhoming in France. I don't think MHs are tolerated at all especially in the South. There are often parking regulations in force covering whole towns or villages banning MHs from stopping anywhere. Around Nice, St Tropez etc you feel like as welcome as a t3rd in a swimming pool. These Aires are areas where MHs are herded in great numbers and sometimes charged for the privilege and often (but not always) are little more than grotty carparks or side street parking, why anyone would park at LeTouquet for example, at the side of the road with hundreds of other uber expensive MHs and pay 9 euro for the night defies belief - The alternative to this is municipal or ACSI type camping where some of the facilities are frankly dire... Just my twoppence worth  I do enjoy reading of ther peoples travels (especially barryd) but just wish I could get the same pleasure out of the experience.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Autoquest

I have to ask the question "Iif you find it that bad why do you have a motorhome" ??? 

I accept that some of the far south of France is a little less welcoming (particularly in the high season when the rest of France seems to be there as well, but it is THEIR country!) but the majority of people who choose to motorhome in France do it for one good reason.

They ENJOY it !! 

Clearly you do not and you are of course totally entitled to post your opinion on this forum. 

Just because your view is different to mine does not make either of us right (or wrong! )

Viva le differance !


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> I kind of take the opposite view of motorhoming in France. I don't think MHs are tolerated at all especially in the South. There are often parking regulations in force covering whole towns or villages banning MHs from stopping anywhere. Around Nice, St Tropez etc you feel like as welcome as a t3rd in a swimming pool. These Aires are areas where MHs are herded in great numbers and sometimes charged for the privilege and often (but not always) are little more than grotty carparks or side street parking, why anyone would park at LeTouquet for example, at the side of the road with hundreds of other uber expensive MHs and pay 9 euro for the night defies belief - The alternative to this is municipal or ACSI type camping where some of the facilities are frankly dire... Just my twoppence worth  I do enjoy reading of ther peoples travels (especially barryd) but just wish I could get the same pleasure out of the experience.


Sorry to hear that - you clearly travel in a different France to the one I do though I must admit that the likes of Nice and St Tropez in high summer are, to me, as attractive as Benidorm at any time of year. 

Go south young man but just don't go so far south.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

vive la differance indeed... I think I'll be cured when I manage to start towing my motorbike. Ditch the van and away we go


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Autoquest,
what a shame

There are many beautiful Aires in France

Maybe not in the south in the holiday season, I cant stand the heat and its a no no on the beaches with the dog

But don't let that influence your view on France and its Aires

Aldra


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Sounds great*

Sounds great Alitone. It is such an adventure just taking off, you can't beat it.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For the last few years we have enjoyed the French and Spanish Aires.
Problems? Yes! On occasions some of the best ones get filled up after 4pm in the summer. Solution? Ask TomTom for the next nearest Aire.
Grotty car parks? I am sure there are some but at the price, for an overnight sleep if I am late arriving, they will do.
We have discovered a whole new view of both countries, thanks to the Aires and for those who feel a little nervous for first time try-outs, I can only add that for the hundreds of free Aires, there are no catches. You simply drive into a space and stop.
Something not so far mentioned, we have found that on most Aires there is a similar camaraderie to that found on these precious pages.


----------

